# iPod Touch: An iPod & Computer In Your Pocket?



## Amie (Sep 12, 2007)

From what I understand the new iPod Touch has the touch screen and horizontal/vertical rotation features like the iPhone ... AND it comes equipped with wi-fi and Safari, ready to surf the Web. According to what I've been reading, it picks up wi-fi signals from any location and you can surf the Web from ANYwhere. 

Is it really true??? Are there any drawbacks, catches, gimmicks, etc.? Do you have to buy an account of some sort to access the Internet or can you just buy an iPod Touch and start surfin'?

I feel like I'm dreaming...


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 12, 2007)

It needs to connect to a B/G network, and it doesn't have all the apps that the iPhone has (yet?) (legally).


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 12, 2007)

So why can't they make the iPod Touch or the iPhone Wireless N


----------



## Amie (Sep 12, 2007)

But no one has answered my questions. LOL

The iPod Touch IS wireless. That's what I've been reading about: It says it's wireless and it comes with Safari and built-in wi-fi to surf the 'Net. 

Does anyone have one yet? How do you like it? Do you need to buy/sign up for some sort of an account to surf the Web or did you just buy the iPod Touch and start surfin'?

I don't care about all the apps that come with iPhone. I have no use for an iPhone. But an iPod Touch (iPod for music + computer to surf the Web) would be awesome!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2007)

My assumption is that yes, you can just surf the Internet with it using Safari.  Of course, I haven't used one personally so I can't speak from experience, but theoretically you could use it as a small Internet device.  As I've said before, this would seem to compete with the Nokia N800 (although the N800 still does have a lot of features that the iPod touch doesn't have, with the exception of Apple's multitouch  ).


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 12, 2007)

Amie said:


> Do you need to buy/sign up for some sort of an account to surf the Web or did you just buy the iPod Touch and start surfin'?



You don't have to subscribe, simply connect to your B/G network.


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 12, 2007)

Amie,

I hope I understood your question correctly:

You can access the Internet anywhere Wi-Fi is available, at a coffee shop, at the airport, in cities that have city-wide wifi, McDonalds, etc., and at home if you have a wireless base station hooked up to the Internet.

I am TOTALLY geeked about this thing. I have an 8 Gig Touch on order. Can't wait. This is going to be the coolest, most powerful PDA out there (except for the iPhone, of course). True, it doesn't come with everything you'd want (such as Bluetooth). But this is OS X! Hackers will add functionality. 

Look at all the third party apps available for the iPhone already: http://www.rev2.org/2007/07/02/top-25-web-apps-for-the-iphone/

Doug


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 12, 2007)

Amie said:


> According to what I've been reading, it picks up wi-fi signals from any location and you can surf the Web from ANYwhere.



Not ANYwhere, just anywhere that has an accessible WiFi (802.11b/g) network, the same kind you'd connect to with a laptop. So yeah, as others have said, you could use it in many airports and coffee houses, but you'd probably not be able to use it on the street or in a car or in most places.

The advantage to the iPhone is that it can access the Internet either through a WiFi network (like the iPod Touch), or through AT&T's cell phone network, which gives it much greater range.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty much getting one (I've asked Santa). I mean, _yes_ its an iPod with video and a widescreen. That alone probably makes it worth the price, but the clincher for me will be Safari and Wi-Fi.

Since I already have a wireless network at home, and can easily find them where I work or where I take lunch break, it means I can have a web browser that fits in my pocket. It'll be a nice eBook reader, too. I'm already working out a few neat possibilities. Using VNC (or similar) I could use it as the ultimate remote access system for my Macs at home.



> it doesn't have all the apps that the iPhone has (yet?) (legally).



I'd say "yet" is right. Apple wouldn't fail to put an implementation of Mail or Notes on the iPod, only to watch all the users go through the web-based systems of their competitors instead. Remember also that when iPhone was announced, it wasn't until a couple of weeks later that the YouTube feature was announced.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm ... OK.  

My thinking now has changed slightly. I thought I could just be at a store, restaurant, the beach, etc. and whip out my iPod Touch and start surfing the Web. Guess not. I mean, I already have a laptop for Internet and an iPod Nano for music. Can you think of any reason(s) why I'd want an iPod Touch? I already bring my laptop and iPod with me to wi-fi hotspots like coffeehouses, cafes, home, etc. ... what's the advantage (if any) of owning an iPod Touch? I'm thinking, if anything, the iPod Touch would be more cumbersome to surf the 'Net than a laptop. 

Just trying to figure out if I really need/want one. Thoughts, comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2007)

YEs, you would need to be near a wifi access point or hotspot to be able to surf with the iPod touch, just as you would with your iBook.  Personally, sometimes even a laptop is just to cumbersome to pull out and start surfing, but to each his (or her) own.   Since you're more comfortable with iBook for surfing the web, then maybe you might be better served with the new iPod nano or that classic with the extra space.  But really, if you're fine for now then there's no need.

I would definitely want one since I don't find myself in places where I can easily pull out a laptop and use it.  Something as small as the iPod touch (or even a Nokia N800 internet tablet) would suit me best since I could just put it in my pocket and carry it with me at work.  Now I just have to see if it meets or exceeds the features on the N800.


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2007)

My opinion is that having the iPod touch at a coffee shop would be lovely, seeing that you frequent coffee shops. For me, I'll either wait until the refurbs start shipping, or grab the next generation once most of the hacking has been accomplished. The idea that I could VNC to my home computer -from anywhere important in my city- with a device >8mm thick is _pretty sexy_. I think it'd be slick in a meeting with one of my clients if I were able to pull a portfolio out of my as... ahem, pocket.


----------



## fryke (Sep 14, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> Can't wait. This is going to be the coolest, most powerful PDA out there



*Cough*, *ahem*, chrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf *cough*!!! Please don't call this a PDA as long as they don't ship Mail.app, Notes and a full version Calendar with it. It's an iPod. With WiFi.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think the Newtons were even called a PDA!!!


----------



## fryke (Sep 14, 2007)

They were.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm in the rare position where i'm a) in need of a new iPod and b) about up for my phone contract upgrade.

and now of course, it's pretty much certain that an iPhone similarly priced to an iPod touch will be out in the UK before christmas.

well-trusted new nokia + cheap contract + thin, light and high-capacity iPod touch, or an iPhone, with a probably horrendously priced and lengthy contract. and it's heavy (135g).

bah.

would love an iPhone.  but it seems a bit silly.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm LOLing at some of these posts! This turned out to be a pretty good thread. Thanks for all the helpful (and funny) replies. 

I went to the Apple store to check out the new iPod Touch, but alas, they are not in the stores yet. Silly me! I just assumed they were already being sold in stores. Anyone know WHEN the Apple stores will have them?

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one, but I'm wondering if I should wait until a) they drop the price down (they always seem to do that with new products, drop the price down about 50 bucks or so after about six months); and b) they iron out whatever needs ironing, if any (first generation products are usually in need of some perfecting, etc.). So ... maybe I should wait? Argh. That wait is really going to kill me. LOL


----------



## Qion (Sep 15, 2007)

Laughing Out Louding, huh?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> Look at all the third party apps available for the iPhone already: http://www.rev2.org/2007/07/02/top-25-web-apps-for-the-iphone/
> 
> Doug



Well, my question wasn't about iPhone; it was about iPod Touch. But thanks, anyway.  Say, do you happen to have a link like that one but one that lists third-party apps for iPod Touch? That would be awesome! If there are any yet.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2007)

Qion said:


> Laughing Out Louding, huh?



No, Loitering On Land. Of course Laughing Out Loud.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.hacktheipodtouch.com/unlock/ipod-touch/how-to-jailbreak-the-ipod-touch#comments

Is this for real? So you can't add any third-part apps or cool add-ons to the iPod Touch or iPhone ... until you do what's described in the link above??? Sounds pretty scary to me.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 15, 2007)

Amie said:


> Hmm ... OK.
> 
> My thinking now has changed slightly. I thought I could just be at a store, restaurant, the beach, etc. and whip out my iPod Touch and start surfing the Web. Guess not. I mean, I already have a laptop for Internet and an iPod Nano for music. Can you think of any reason(s) why I'd want an iPod Touch? I already bring my laptop and iPod with me to wi-fi hotspots like coffeehouses, cafes, home, etc. ... what's the advantage (if any) of owning an iPod Touch? I'm thinking, if anything, the iPod Touch would be more cumbersome to surf the 'Net than a laptop.
> 
> Just trying to figure out if I really need/want one. Thoughts, comments are greatly appreciated.



I'm kinda with you on that, I have a MacBook and the old white nano. So, right now I have a chance of getting a $200 chair or a ipod touch, i'm going for the chair. The only real reason why I would get the iPod touch would be for the internet, and maybe the video, it's just to bulky for carrying with you just for music. Thats why I hate the new nanos, there just too fat.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2007)

Did a little more digging. Apparently, the iPod Touch can run all the Apple AND third-party apps that the iPhone can run:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/ipod-touch-runs-same-applications-as-iphone-296837.php


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2007)

That article is, however, just speculation so far. Wait for confirmation before buying an iPod touch if you plan on using iPhone's missing apps on the touch. Check this: http://www.tuaw.com/2007/09/15/the-state-of-the-itouch-jailbreak/ ... Not looking so good.


----------



## Amie (Sep 16, 2007)

fryke said:


> That article is, however, just speculation so far. Wait for confirmation before buying an iPod touch if you plan on using iPhone's missing apps on the touch. Check this: http://www.tuaw.com/2007/09/15/the-state-of-the-itouch-jailbreak/ ... Not looking so good.



Thanks, Fryke. By posting that link, you've introduced me to what looks like a good overall Web site. Hadn't been to that one before. So, thanks! 

Now, about this "jailbreak" stuff... I posted a link about it a few posts up. I was totally thrown by it. I didn't realize that one had to do this jailbreak thing with their iPod Touch just to be able to add on the third-party apps. I don't like that one bit! Sounds dangerously like altering the machine (and taking a huge risk of messing things up). Is it???


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 16, 2007)

Amie said:


> Thanks, Fryke. By posting that link, you've introduced me to what looks like a good overall Web site. Hadn't been to that one before. So, thanks!
> 
> Now, about this "jailbreak" stuff... I posted a link about it a few posts up. I was totally thrown by it. I didn't realize that one had to do this jailbreak thing with their iPod Touch just to be able to add on the third-party apps. I don't like that one bit! Sounds dangerously like altering the machine (and taking a huge risk of messing things up). Is it???



If you like the TUAW site, you should check out there podcasts.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 16, 2007)

Amie said:


> Sounds dangerously like altering the machine (and taking a huge risk of messing things up). Is it???


In short: yes.

Neither the iPhone nor the iPod touch has real third-party app support. The only way to add functionality to either is through web apps. For those unfamiliar with the term, "web apps" are those things you don't use on your desktop computer because they all suck.  (I kid, I kid. Web apps are like Dashboard widgets, more or less.)

Everyone assumes that Apple will open up eventually. My theory is that they want total control at first so as to avoid bad press related to buggy third-party apps.

I would reeeeeally want an iPod Touch or iPhone if they supported third-party apps. There's just no way all my needs will ever be met be one single company. I think the same is true of most people.


----------



## Amie (Sep 16, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> In short: yes.
> 
> Neither the iPhone nor the iPod touch has real third-party app support. The only way to add functionality to either is through web apps. For those unfamiliar with the term, "web apps" are those things you don't use on your desktop computer because they all suck.  (I kid, I kid. Web apps are like Dashboard widgets, more or less.)
> 
> ...



I don't understand. Why would Apple allow third-party apps to be added on to their computers but not their iPhones and iPods?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that Apple will need to, at the very least, provide the same feature set from the iPhone on the iPod touch or risk seeing a high percentage of the iPod touches on the market being modded and hacked. 

If it were just a couple of little projects out there trying to get Linux or Mame running, then the issue could be safely ignored. Most users don't care much about this kind of hacking. 

This case is different, though. There are a lot of potential Touch owners who want the feature set that they've already seen on the iPhone - Maps, Mail, Stocks, Weather - and are annoyed that Apple have decided not to provide these. People are quite likely to try a hack to get Mail working. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see 30-40% of iPod Touches shipped in the first three months being hacked to run these apps.

I think Apple need to reconsider their approach to iPod touch software. I can understand that they don't want to have to support Mail.app on every iPod touch. But they need to find a happy halfway point; such as allowing people to install additional apps should they wish to.


----------



## Amie (Sep 17, 2007)

Again, that's what I don't understand: Why would Apple allow Mac owners to install what they want (i.e., third-party apps) but not iPhone and iPod Touch owners??? Why? What's the difference? Am I missing something? I mean, if you can do it to your computer without modifying/hacking/jailbreaking and all that jazz, why must you do it that way with iPhones/iPods?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 17, 2007)

Amie said:


> ... What's the difference? Am I missing something? I mean, if you can do it to your computer without modifying/hacking/jailbreaking and all that jazz, why must you do it that way with iPhones/iPods?



Ah, there's easy file system access on Macs (desktop and laptops). It's a simple matter to copy files into the file system. The Macs with OS X have a stable installer, and lots of apps to easily install.
iPhones, and now the Touch, do not allow such simple access to the file system. That's what the hacks are mostly about - access to the directories and etc.

I don't expect that situation to last too long. Someone will come up with an effective installer. Apple already announced that the OS on the 'Phone and the touch is a substantial portion of the OS X code.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you're giving Apple too much credit, DeltaMac. The only reason simple access is not possible is because Apple has not cared to make it so. There are no technical barriers here, as the quick hacks prove.

Amie, I've been asking that same question since I first heard of the lack of third-party support. The "official" reason given by Apple and Steve Jobs is that it's for stability, but I think that's bunk. Again, if desktop computers can be stable with third-party apps, why not a handheld computer running basically the same OS? It's just an excuse on Apple's part.

That said, people are stupid, and even if allowing third-party apps wouldn't make it insecure, it might make it LOOK insecure and create a PR mess. It would also make it look complicated, and Apple's selling point is simplicity. It would also make it more like a PDA, and thus draw comparisons to other PDAs out there, which would probably not be good for Apple. They don't want to explode into the PDA market with a sub-par product; if anything, they'll creep in, and by the time they're there the product will be good enough to compare favorably to the competition.

In short, I think the decision is all about business and marketing, not technology.

Again, I expect them to loosen up over time. But I'm not holding my breath on that. It's possible they'll do something similar to what they did with iPod games and control who gets to develop them, and collect royalties from those companies (kind of like the video game console makers). I certainly hope that's not what they're planning, but who knows? 

Right now it's all speculation. I, for one, wouldn't buy an iPod Touch or iPhone until this issue is settled. My faith in Apple is not that high, and flexibility is too important to me. Of course, that's just me. Clearly I'm not in Apple's target audience.


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2007)

When Apple introduced the iPhone and said "no 3rd party apps but Web 2.0 apps", they also claimed they'd upgrade the software features over time. Which led to speculation that the iPhone would, over time, _become_ more PDA-like. Talk of iChat, talk of a better Notes app etc. We've seen one addition so far, and it's iTunes WiFi Store. That's great, but it's primarily a service that helps Apple make more money more quickly. Right now it doesn't seem like Apple's coming true about extending the functionality. They could've easily added one or the other widget to the iPhone by now. They haven't. Teasing.
If you get an iPhone or iPod touch, either be aware that the functionality it has today is basically the one you're going to get - or be ready to go with some scary hacks. I think the iPhone and iPod touch still have a lot of appeal, but I wish Apple more clearly had a path of expanding the functionality. The iPhone would be a _great_ PDA. The hardware's there. It's software that's missing.

Then again: Maybe they're concentrating on finishing Leopard now. (They said Leo was postponed because of iPhone's OS development.) That can only be a good thing.


----------



## Qion (Sep 18, 2007)

fryke said:


> Then again: Maybe they're concentrating on finishing Leopard now. (They said Leo was postponed because of iPhone's OS development.) That can only be a good thing.



Right, 'cause at this time the only major selling point for me is the potential of Core Animation... 

The iPhone is already the best PDA on the market without trying. Apple will wake up -eventually- and smell the proliferation -and cashflow-.


----------



## Amie (Sep 25, 2007)

BTW, does anyone know when Apple stores will actually sell the iPod Touch in the store? Without special ordering or any of that mess. I just want to walk in and play with one on display, then if I decide to buy one, I want to be able to pay for it and leave with it on the same day.


----------



## Qion (Sep 25, 2007)

My friend went to Vegas about two weeks ago and picked one up from an Apple Store... brought it back with him as proof. Maybe they were confused.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2007)

Ipod availability has changed a lot within just two weeks. Check at your local Apple store now. You'll likely be able to hold that Touch if you want to... (touch that Hold? - touch that Touch?) you know what I mean. lol


----------



## Amie (Sep 26, 2007)

Qion said:


> My friend went to Vegas about two weeks ago and picked one up from an Apple Store... brought it back with him as proof. Maybe they were confused.



No, different Apple stores got them in at different times. Your friend was lucky. Guess I'll be making (another) trip to my local Apple store soon...


----------



## Amie (Sep 26, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> Ipod availability has changed a lot within just two weeks. Check at your local Apple store now. You'll likely be able to hold that Touch if you want to... (touch that Hold? - touch that Touch?) you know what I mean. lol



LOL 

I'm going back this weekend. Gonna see if they got them in yet...


----------



## symphonix (Sep 26, 2007)

fryke said:


> When Apple introduced the iPhone ... they also claimed they'd upgrade the software features over time. ... We've seen one addition so far, and it's iTunes WiFi Store.



Also, YouTube was announced since then. I wouldn't be surprised to see Adobe or Amazon's eBooks added in the next 12 months, either. 

I think there is a big gap between what customers think they want and what they'll actually buy. When Apple finally caved in to all those people begging for games on iPod, and licensed a number of games, the total number of downloads was pathetically low, in spite of a price-point around a quarter of that for the same game on other platforms. People begged for it, and then when it was released, decided they didn't really care anyway.

Apple are going to focus their software development efforts where they're going to add the most value to the product. iPhone ships with the software it _needed_ in order to be viable, and nothing more. iPod touch is the same; they've got it out the door with the features it needs to be a sales success, and anything else can wait until later. 

So where do I think they're going next? iPhone will get iChat before it gets MMS messaging; its simply more beneficial to Apple to do iChat first. MMS messaging will come pretty quickly though, as the carriers will be insisting on it (more ways to use the phone equals more usage of the phone equals more money for the carriers). iPod touch will eventually get some of the apps that are already finished for iPhone. Mail.app for iPod touch will be an optional install that will come with a big disclaimer that it is not a supported application. eBooks will be available for purchase through iTunes - the structure is already there; I have a few PDF-casts already, all the touch needs is a custom-made PDF browser.


----------



## Amie (Sep 27, 2007)

I probably won't get one. I'd only be able to use it at the SAME places I already use my laptop, so what's the point? 

My initial attraction to the iPod Touch was because Apple's misleading ad says "enjoy the Internet anywhere." I thought that meant just what it says: anywhere. Apparently, not.


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, even a GPRS/EDGE/UMTS iPod touch wouldn't give you internet access _anywhere_. (Think basements or other areas where there's simply no signal.) It's just a slogan.


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2007)

symphonix said:


> Also, YouTube was announced since then. I wouldn't be surprised to see Adobe or Amazon's eBooks added in the next 12 months, either.
> 
> I think there is a big gap between what customers think they want and what they'll actually buy. When Apple finally caved in to all those people begging for games on iPod, and licensed a number of games, the total number of downloads was pathetically low, in spite of a price-point around a quarter of that for the same game on other platforms. People begged for it, and then when it was released, decided they didn't really care anyway.
> 
> ...



Ugh, ebooks. I would so much rather go to a physical bookstore and buy a physical book so that I can put it on my physical shelf. I spend enough time staring at a screen...


----------



## Amie (Oct 4, 2007)

fryke said:


> Well, even a GPRS/EDGE/UMTS iPod touch wouldn't give you internet access _anywhere_. (Think basements or other areas where there's simply no signal.) It's just a slogan.



Yeah, I know. But I thought I'd at least be able to use it anywhere there's a signal. Apple makes it sound like the iPod Touch comes wi-fi ready ... as in ready to pick up any signal, any place, regardless of your ISP and network. Thought I'd be able to use it anywhere (beach, restaurant, work, car, shopping malls, wandering the streets, etc.). But nope!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 4, 2007)

you can on 02 in britain.  they made a deal where phone customers get free wifi in 6,000 hotspots.


----------



## Amie (Oct 4, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> you can on 02 in britain.  they made a deal where phone customers get free wifi in 6,000 hotspots.



Well, that's the solution, then. I'm moving to Britain! 

I'll still be able to access the MacOSX forums over there, won't I?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 5, 2007)

no.


----------



## aicul (Oct 5, 2007)

just hi from my ipod touch


----------



## bonepile (Oct 9, 2007)

Just joined the Forum to comment on my new ipod Touch.  Got it two days ago and it is terrific.  At MacDonalds or Starbucks the signal is clear and right there to sign into.  At home I have a choice of what is floating around the neighborhood.  Am planning a trip to the brother-in-laws over Thanksgiving just to test the Wi Finess of this amazing ipod(don't tell him why I am really coming to visit).  BUT what I really want to comment about is the tonal quality of my music, the unbelievable clarity, and depth of color of the YouTube section (so far superior to my iMac computer), and the photo section that will blow you off your feet whether you view in vertical or horizontal mode.  Now I know that shrinking down the visual from my 20 inch iMac makes it look better, but it truly is.  When you visit the Apple store and look at the clarity of the samples shown on their display models you do NOT expect that same quality on the one you just brought home, but it is there.  I got so excited this afternoon that I almost dropped the iPod.  Do yourself a favor ... think about it, but don't think too long, and go get one.  I will continue to marvel at this amazing iPod, and post here too my thoughts.  Thanks for reading this.


----------



## free-ipod-touch (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldn't say computer just yet.  You can't even add your own software on it, or save files to it, or use it as a hard drive.  Apple likes to limit you.  There isn't even Google Maps on it.  Hopefully it'll be hacked soon.


----------



## Amie (Oct 13, 2007)

bonepile said:


> Just joined the Forum to comment on my new ipod Touch.  Got it two days ago and it is terrific.  At MacDonalds or Starbucks the signal is clear and right there to sign into.  At home I have a choice of what is floating around the neighborhood.  Am planning a trip to the brother-in-laws over Thanksgiving just to test the Wi Finess of this amazing ipod(don't tell him why I am really coming to visit).  BUT what I really want to comment about is the tonal quality of my music, the unbelievable clarity, and depth of color of the YouTube section (so far superior to my iMac computer), and the photo section that will blow you off your feet whether you view in vertical or horizontal mode.  Now I know that shrinking down the visual from my 20 inch iMac makes it look better, but it truly is.  When you visit the Apple store and look at the clarity of the samples shown on their display models you do NOT expect that same quality on the one you just brought home, but it is there.  I got so excited this afternoon that I almost dropped the iPod.  Do yourself a favor ... think about it, but don't think too long, and go get one.  I will continue to marvel at this amazing iPod, and post here too my thoughts.  Thanks for reading this.



See, I was originally going to buy an iPod Touch, partly for the wi-fi capability, but then I realized ... all those wi-fi hotspots that you named (Starbucks, McDonald's, etc.), I already take my laptop to those places, so why would I want to surf the 'Net on an itty-bitty iPod screen when I have my nice iBook? Doesn't make sense for me. So: I decided to not get one. They are cool, though.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 15, 2007)

Amie said:


> See, I was originally going to buy an iPod Touch, partly for the wi-fi capability, but then I realized ... all those wi-fi hotspots that you named (Starbucks, McDonald's, etc.), I already take my laptop to those places, so why would I want to surf the 'Net on an itty-bitty iPod screen when I have my nice iBook? Doesn't make sense for me. So: I decided to not get one. They are cool, though.



I wanted one, also because of Wi-Fi capability because I couldn't take my laptop everywhere I went, but its just to much money for me right now and 16 GB isn't enough for me.


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2007)

fryke said:


> *Cough*, *ahem*, chrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf *cough*!!! Please don't call this a PDA as long as they don't ship Mail.app, Notes and a full version Calendar with it. It's an iPod. With WiFi.



Is my Zire Palm a PDA ? I has no WiFi, no mail.


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a short mention about the present state of Touch Hacking. Seems there is a way in - if you dare.

iJailbreak


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2007)

chevy said:


> Is my Zire Palm a PDA ? I has no WiFi, no mail.



Yes, that's a PDA. Mainly because it's got a full PIM suite out of the box and can add a myriad of 3rd party digital personal assisting apps, whereas the iPod touch does _not_ come with a full PIM suite and doesn't offer to install 3rd party apps.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an iPod touch. I applied the hack recently and now have about 10 useful apps on it, including mobile TextEdit, an editable calendar (adds the + sign that the iPhone has), a To Do list, eBook reader, mobile Finder, paint program, games, etc. Stability? Seems fairly good. I've had a few Safari crashes, don't know if those have anything to do with the hacks.

It's pretty much what I've been looking for. The editable calendar was the biggie.

Doug


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 23, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> I have an iPod touch. I applied the hack recently and now have about 10 useful apps on it, including mobile TextEdit, an editable calendar (adds the + sign that the iPhone has), a To Do list, eBook reader, mobile Finder, paint program, games, etc. Stability? Seems fairly good. I've had a few Safari crashes, don't know if those have anything to do with the hacks.
> 
> It's pretty much what I've been looking for. The editable calendar was the biggie.
> 
> Doug



I'm typing this on my new 16GB iPod Touch.  Where are the hacked applications?  This is an amazing little device.  Do you know the ne of the program for hacking the Touch without bricking it?  Just bought this thing hours ago... Wow!


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 23, 2007)

Chemistry_Geek, 

You probably have to downgrade to software version 1.1.1 

Check out this site:
here: http://www.ipodtouchhacks.com/

Look for "Instant Jailbreak". I haven't tried this method. The site says it's easy. Let me know if you have problems.

Doug


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 23, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> Chemistry_Geek,
> 
> You probably have to downgrade to software version 1.1.1
> 
> ...



OK, I have version 1.1.1, and I'm really interested in using my iPod Touch as a PDA.  Getting as close to an iPhone without the contract would be nice.  After playing with an iPhone for a while, the Internet simply was too slow.  Do you have links for the iPod Touch hacks?  Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 24, 2007)

Follow that link. The "Instant Jailbreak" will open up your Touch. It may even install the AppTapp installer. From there, you download 3rd party apps from the Touch itself. The Installer will show up as an app on your main screen.

So read www.ipodtouchhacks.com and follow the Instant Jailbreak directions. Let me know if you get stuck.

Doug


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 24, 2007)

dktrickey said:


> Follow that link. The "Instant Jailbreak" will open up your Touch. It may even install the AppTapp installer. From there, you download 3rd party apps from the Touch itself. The Installer will show up as an app on your main screen.
> 
> So read www.ipodtouchhacks.com and follow the Instant Jailbreak directions. Let me know if you get stuck.
> 
> Doug



Thank you Doug.

I just noticed that the newer iPod ear buds don't sound as full and warm as the ear buds from my 4th generation iPod.  I don't know if that's because I use the spongy covers that came with them, but the newer iPod ear buds sound 'tinny'.  Not cool for an audiophile!  I guess I keep using the older ones.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 24, 2007)

chemistry geek, if you think the 4th gen earbuds are good, you really want to invest in some in-ear canal phones (Shure etc), or at least mid-ear canal phones if they seem a bit pricey (Sony MDR-EX71, i got mine for £20).

the difference, even with the mid-ear canal phones, is astounding.


----------



## Amie (Jan 19, 2008)

Lt Major Burns said:


> chemistry geek, if you think the 4th gen earbuds are good, you really want to invest in some in-ear canal phones (Shure etc), or at least mid-ear canal phones if they seem a bit pricey (Sony MDR-EX71, i got mine for £20).
> 
> the difference, even with the mid-ear canal phones, is astounding.



Totally agree. I invested in a pair of $50 Sony ear-canal phones. The sound quality and comfort makes it well worth the price.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone downloaded and applied the Apple software update (1.1.3) to their iPod Touch?  The new apps are great!  With Mail, Notes, GoogleMaps, Weather, and Stocks, the iPod Touch is nearly complete.  I would like a few favorite Widgets to put on it, like Gas, to locate the lowest priced gasoline in both my home zip code or wherever I'm located.


----------



## Qion (Jan 21, 2008)

haxxor


----------

